# What are your plans after EMT?



## djarmpit (Jul 4, 2012)

Was wondering what everybody is doing while they are an EMT.

-What is it that you want to do next? Fire? ER Tech?


I want to get an idea of what's available for me out there. Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2012)

Paragod and then firefighter/paragod.


----------



## MexDefender (Jul 5, 2012)

I haven't become an EMT yet still need to take test but we had the county coroner's office doc come and talk to us about how it seldom happens but with the right connection you can get hired as an Assistant to the coroner.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm going to become a gardener. Quit EMS and enjoy my days outside. Literally stop and smell the roses.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2012)

I plan on going to nursing or PA school inside the next oh I don't know six years maybe? After I get that all settled, I'd like to remain in EMS in a lesser capacity, but I also want to use my four year degree for something behind being an EMT.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 5, 2012)

MexDefender said:


> I haven't become an EMT yet still need to take test but we had the county coroner's office doc come and talk to us about how it seldom happens but with the right connection you can get hired as an Assistant to the coroner.



Not a bad job. Id jump on that if given the chance.


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 5, 2012)

I was thinking I would go to tech school and learn to weld.

(nobody laugh at me, I think it would be cool)

I would also like to find a construction company that will let me try to drive their bobcat.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I was thinking I would go to tech school and learn to weld.
> 
> (nobody laugh at me, I think it would be cool)
> 
> I would also like to find a construction company that will let me try to drive their bobcat.



Welding is great, you could even start making some real money.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I was thinking I would go to tech school and learn to weld.
> 
> (nobody laugh at me, I think it would be cool)
> 
> I would also like to find a construction company that will let me try to drive their bobcat.



I love working hard, but not more than every third day. It's the fire service for me.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2012)

I think I'll become Chuck Norris.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I was thinking I would go to tech school and learn to weld.
> 
> (nobody laugh at me, I think it would be cool)
> 
> I would also like to find a construction company that will let me try to drive their bobcat.



That's the one thing I dislike about the time commitment for medicine. There's so many different odd jobs and things that I think would be interesting to do (not for a career, but maybe a year or two...), and then move on to something else.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I was thinking I would go to tech school and learn to weld.
> 
> (nobody laugh at me, I think it would be cool)
> 
> I would also like to find a construction company that will let me try to drive their bobcat.



I've gotta do some landscaping. You can come drive the bobcat. They're lots of fun. 

I plan to transition to an admin role.


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> That's the one thing I dislike about the time commitment for medicine. There's so many different odd jobs and things that I think would be interesting to do (not for a career, but maybe a year or two...), and then move on to something else.



I was thinking more as a hobby that requires more physical effort than mental work.


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I've gotta do some landscaping. You can come drive the bobcat. They're lots of fun.
> 
> I plan to transition to an admin role.



Cool, I'll let you know when I am in the US next.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 5, 2012)

Clinical guidance and governance. I'd like one day to be smart enough that people could learn something from me. I get an sense of satisfaction out of teaching so I'm pretty sure that has to be at the centre of whatever I do. 

A masters degree is probably the next thing, assuming I can't get honours quals retrospectively in some ninja like way and move to PhD. More likely I slug it out at an MPH or masters in education then do my Intensive Care grad dip at some stage if they'll have me. Then work solidly for a million years and hope someone notices. All the rest is a pipe dream. 

I think in 30yrs I might _like_ my title to read something like:

Melclin, 
B. Emerg Hlth, Grad Dip (MICA), M.Ed, PhD. 
Manager clinical education & development. 
Associate professor of Paramedic Practice, Department of Community Emergency Health and Paramedic Practice, Monash University.

Keep dreaming, Melclin.


----------



## FourLoko (Jul 5, 2012)

I wish I knew, I really need to GTFO


----------



## Achilles (Jul 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I was thinking I would go to tech school and learn to weld.
> 
> (nobody laugh at me, I think it would be cool)
> 
> I would also like to find a construction company that will let me try to drive their bobcat.




Welding is fun, but underwater welding is where the money is at


----------



## frdude1000 (Jul 5, 2012)

I plan on becoming a physician, probably do an EM residency and possibly become an EMS system medical director


----------



## WTEngel (Jul 5, 2012)

I always thought it would be fun to be a professional chef. Maybe do the whole Hell's Kitchen or Master Chef thing... see if that works for me.

In all seriousness though, I'll be following in the tradition of some of the EMTLife greats (you know who you are) and going to med school.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Paramedic, and after that... I don't know.


----------



## MedicBender (Jul 6, 2012)

I would love to have a hobby farm at some point. Raise some sheep or maybe some llamas. 

As long as I end up with a nice plot of land and a barn I can convert into a hobby shop I'll be happy.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 6, 2012)

RN in 5 months then eventfully ACNP or CRNA.


----------



## Ambulanceman (Jul 6, 2012)

Paramedic or Nursing.


----------

